# Resident evil extinction



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

This is supposed to be the third and final movie in the series of resident evil. What do yall think about it so far. I don't think it is going to be that great since its based in the desert.


----------



## Birkin (May 3, 2007)

Saw the trailer some time ago.

+ side = Claire Redfield is in it

- side = Alice is still in it. It's located in a desert. It's not anywhere near the games.


Why can't they make a Resident Evil movie that's based off the game?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 3, 2007)

The other ones were bad so Im not expecting anything form this one.

There's not even one film based on a videogame which is good. The best one I can remember is Silent Hill and its just a so-so terror picture.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

I think the best ones are the spiderman movies not silent hill. With that said the first resident evil was ok  nice special effects and all. The second I didnt like so much even tho some of the special effects were crazy the story in the 2nd just wasnt good enough especially the ending.


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

I hate to burst yourr bubble and all but there's a thread on this. 

Also the movie will suck.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

I hate to burst your bubble but its not the first page of the forum and the search function is broken.


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but its not the first page of the forum and the search function is broken.



Then try searching through the pages of the Tv theater sub forum instead of creating another one because It is not that far away.  Also there is no reason to get snippy with me since I am trying to point something out. I,ll let this slide and not call a mod because I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2007)

eh this movie will probably suck like the other ones but I did semi enjoy them >.>

ill see this movie because I have to see how it ends


----------



## Seany (May 3, 2007)

Movie will be terrible i'm sure >_> 
For a start why can't Alice die.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alice does die thats why its called extinction. Its extinction of the human race.


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Alice does die thats why its called extinction. Its extinction of the human race.



Wrongo, if you check Wikipedia for the 4th movie It says she's slated to make another appearance.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

Shouldnt their not be a 4th movie coming if she makes the viruses and zombies extinct?

you know anyone can contribute to wikipedia and put false information right?

cinescape.com and comingsoon.net's development hell sections should have something about resident evil 4 if its true.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I think the best ones are the spiderman movies not silent hill. With that said the first resident evil was ok  nice special effects and all. The second I didnt like so much even tho some of the special effects were crazy the story in the 2nd just wasnt good enough especially the ending.



I consider Spiderman movies adapted from comics


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Shouldnt their not be a 4th movie coming if she makes the viruses and zombies extinct?
> 
> you know anyone can contribute to wikipedia and put false information right?
> 
> cinescape.com and comingsoon.net's development hell sections should have something about resident evil 4 if its true.



They had links attached to them to prove they were true.


----------



## carnage (May 3, 2007)

A fourth movie is just going to be torture.


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

The movies can be bearable for some moments, however I don't think they capture the games well enough.  Gah I love the games. I can't wait till my brother gets RE5 so I can watch him play it.


----------



## Acidblood7 (May 4, 2007)

If I see a Nemesis monster like in Resident Evil 2 going all OLD YELLER, then yes this movie will be pathetic.


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

^Don't remind me


----------



## Morwain (May 5, 2007)

I think I will be ok not as good as the other ones but, ok.


----------



## carnage (May 5, 2007)

Morwain said:


> I think I will be ok not as good as the other ones but, ok.



Not that the other ones were that great. At least the acting in those movies was better than in spidey 3.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2007)

Nemesis in the movies got hes ass beaten up by an anorexic supermodel wich is actually the director and writers wife.

All resident evil movies have sucked and this will be no different.

seriously they should kill the director.


----------



## carnage (May 5, 2007)

Maybe but that anderson guy produces most of the comic book to movie  movies.


----------



## Jotun (May 7, 2007)

Symbiote you have bad luck with getting info right, there is going to be a 4th movie xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2007)

Yup, I heard that they got the right to make a resident evil 4 movie


----------



## carnage (May 7, 2007)

Is the 4th movie going to be a prequel to one of the first 3 movies then?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 7, 2007)

No. I believe the fourth is called Resident Evil: Armageddon or something like that, I thought I read that somewhere. Or at least, that's what they wanted to call it.

The third is supposed to be in the desert, and the fourth in a world completely devoid of life. The third is the extinction of the human race, albeit a few survivors, and the fourth a world overrun by zombies and the last humans trying to fight back or some shit.

I can't remember where I read it all, so it's probably all fake.

However:


*Spoiler*: _spoiler about characters_ 





Claire & Chris Redfield will be in this movie along with *Albert Wesker*




That is making me go to see it, shitty or not.

Additionally, it is supposed to be tied into the Code Veronica storyline and Alice supposedly returns to the mansion from the first movie, so it shouldn't be completely in the desert.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2007)

If it goes back to THE mansion I am so watching it


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

Well i might dl it and if i like it enough ill go see it with a friend.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Guilles said:


> Nemesis in the movies got hes ass beaten up by an anorexic supermodel wich is actually the director and writers wife.
> 
> All resident evil movies have sucked and this will be no different.
> 
> seriously they should kill the director.



The chic who played Alice was a great choice.  You telling me Ultraviolet was corny too right?  2 was better than 1, but I'm not sure how great 3 will be.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

I like resident evil one better than two


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 8, 2007)

Will I ever see the day when a movie based on a videogame is actually decent??


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 8, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Will I ever see the day when a movie based on a videogame is actually decent??



The 1st Mortal Kombat...that movie's the definition of Decent, lol.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 8, 2007)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The 1st Mortal Kombat...that movie's the definition of Decent, lol.





It was bad, but its godly compared with the sequel. MK: Annihilation must be the worst film I have ever seen.

The best videogame film to date (outside of anime) must be Silent Hill and even that is a so-so one.

Resident evil ones have been quite crappy too.  The first one was a lil better, but very very lil.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

what about the street fighter movie or ninja gaiden ova (2005 release)


----------



## Angelus (May 8, 2007)

after seeing what they did to nemesis in RE2 I have no hopes for this one. though I'm probably still going to watch it, just for the sake of seeing them all.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 8, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Will I ever see the day when a movie based on a videogame is actually decent??



Probably not, because your average video game is far too complicated and detail-packed to fit in a single movie. However, the Resident Evil movies, if you haven't noticed, aren't TRYING to follow the games. They add pieces in here and there, so it's not completely different, but the have their own characters, own locations, and own storylines based around Umbrella and their T-Virus.

I actually enjoy this better. I've already played the games, why the hell would I want to watch a 2 hour movie based around shit I've already seen when I played it? At least with the movies, I'm seeing new content and further play on the RE world. You also get to see more action and fighting than the RE games give you, which at least in my opinion, is a nice change from the whole horror-survival. The movie is like RE4, with lotsa guns, flying body parts and explosions.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> what about the street fighter movie or ninja gaiden ova (2005 release)



are you talking about the anime??

Is so i agree, anime makes decent and even great movies out of videogames.

The real action movie with van Damme is one of the worst pieces of crap ever in cinema history. Worth even a medal, i say.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> what about the street fighter movie or ninja gaiden ova (2005 release)



Ninja Gaiden OVA?  Searches for that right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> The chic who played Alice was a great choice.  You telling me Ultraviolet was corny too right?  2 was better than 1, but I'm not sure how great 3 will be.



She is ugly as hell and her acting sucks


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> She is ugly as hell and her acting sucks



You my friend deserve a star.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

well then lets see you go and be a famous actor vk. Also maybe watch milla(alice) in other movies to see if she really sucks at acting or its somewhat the directors fault and knowing paul w.s. anderson it is.

if i hadnt seen the other two spidey films I would think kirsten dunst cant act for shit and toby mcguires acting was half good and half bad  first half of the movie definately bad second half of movie somewhat good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2007)

I don't care about her other movies

She is still ugly and crappy in the RE movies

Like the director goes "ok please act like shit for my movie"

You get awesome babes like jill and claire and what they use? A anorexic bitch that has no boobs and is not even mentioned in the games


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

well the director sucks that much is obvious and he does like every recent videogame to movie unfortunately.

But contrary to belief milla probably eats a lot she just has a high metabolism.

I also get the idea if she had like c or d cups you would be like damn shes hot.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Milla is a shitty actress and a ugly women, this is a fact, no matter what movie she's in.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

She was good in ultraviolet.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I also get the idea if she had like c or d cups you would be like damn shes hot.



Exactly, well done


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

This movie will be probably as good as the first and second ones, which isn't saying much. I'll probably go see it, just to see how it ends.


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

It doesn't end. There is supposed to be a 4th movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

Really? Damn, the studio's mindset is probably "Hey it's making money so lets make as many sequels as possible".


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> She was good in ultraviolet.



How can she be good in a movie that sucked so much that it's actually number 67 on the "Worst movies of all time"


----------



## carnage (May 8, 2007)

At least ultraviolet had a pretty good story and the evil guy was very hatable, more hatable than sandman in spidey 3 who actually came off as a pretty decent guy.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 8, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> It doesn't end.



I think thats the main problem with that saga


----------

